# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Νέος χρήστης #10234

## thalexan

geo-bmw

Έχει στίγμα στο Wind στην οδό Μιχαλακοπούλου και Φειδιππίδου.

Έκανε scan με τον wifi adapter του laptop του και συνδέεται με το awmn-2366 (Vigor) στα 11Μbps χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία.

----------


## Vigor

Λυπούμαι, αλλά δεν θα γίνει δεκτός στο access point (mac filtering) αν δεν υιοθετήσει την λύση της εξωτερικής κεραίας.

Εκ της διευθύνσεως,

ευχαριστώ

----------


## kakis

> Λυπούμαι, αλλά δεν θα γίνει δεκτός στο access point (mac filtering) αν δεν υιοθετήσει την λύση της εξωτερικής κεραίας.
> 
> Εκ της διευθύνσεως,
> 
> ευχαριστώ



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

θα μπορούσε να κάνει sniff μια mac που έχει ήδη access και να την κάνει hijack... σε γενικές γραμμές η γνώση είναι ένας πολίτιμος φίλος !! Όπως είχε πει και ο Χατζιδάκης: ωραίο το τανκς σου στρατηγέ μου αλλά χρειάζεται και οδηγό !!

----------


## Vigor

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υποδείξεις σας, ήδη δημοσιεύτηκε εκ της διευθύνσεως αγγελία πρόσληψης Security Auditor για τον κόμβο στα μέσα ενημέρωσης.

----------


## thalexan

> Λυπούμαι, αλλά δεν θα γίνει δεκτός στο access point (mac filtering) αν δεν υιοθετήσει την λύση της εξωτερικής κεραίας.
> 
> Εκ της διευθύνσεως,
> 
> ευχαριστώ


Κάντε λιγάκι τα στραβά μάτια. Το παιδί τη βγάζει στο νοίκι.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Έχει πέσει ήδη mac filtering όπως έχω αναφέρει, και ο φίλος ας μην προσπαθεί να μπεί με DHCP, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τρέχει.

----------


## fotisv

Καλημέρα παιδιά και συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια σας. Μετακόμισα πρόσφατα στο Γουδή κάτω από το Παίδων και "βλέπω" το δίκτυο awmn-2366 (με 4 μπάρες) αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να συνδεθώ. Μπορείτε σε παρακαλώ να μου πείτε τι χρειάζετε να κάνω καθώς το Ιντερνετ είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο δουλείας μου (εργάζομαι ως δημοσιογράφος) και μου έχει δέσει τα χέρια η διαδικασία μετεγκατάστασης της προηγούμενης μου σύνδεσης. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## acoul

troll alert / Aristofanis mode warning

βασικά οι κόμβοι κορμού στο πλαίσιο καλής θέλησης επιδοτούν πλέον για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο τον εξοπλισμό, την υποδομή, υποστήριξη 24x7 με επίσκεψη στο σπίτι και ειδικό αισθησιακό μασάζ εάν χρειαστεί. μπορούν επιπλέον να βάζουν μπουγάδες, να φτιάχνουν καφέ, να σιδερώνουν, να κάνουν τα ψώνια, μαγείρεμα, σφουγγάρισμα, μερεμέτια στο σπίτι και άλλα πολλά.

το AWMN πάει παντού και με όλα --> συμφέρει !!!! επίσης δίνουμε 50 ευρώ σε όποιον έχει ανάγκη!

----------


## denlinux

> Καλημέρα παιδιά και συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια σας. Μετακόμισα πρόσφατα στο Γουδή κάτω από το Παίδων και "βλέπω" το δίκτυο awmn-2366 (με 4 μπάρες) αλλά δεν καταφέρνω να συνδεθώ. Μπορείτε σε παρακαλώ να μου πείτε τι χρειάζετε να κάνω καθώς το Ιντερνετ είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο δουλείας μου (εργάζομαι ως δημοσιογράφος) και μου έχει δέσει τα χέρια η διαδικασία μετεγκατάστασης της προηγούμενης μου σύνδεσης. Σας ευχαριστώ.



Ε πες το απο την αρχη οτι θες Ιnternet...............  ::

----------


## fotisv

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με ενημερώσει υπεύθυνα για την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω. σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## acoul

μη χάνεις την ζωή σου πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο --> καλύτερα σε καμιά στροφή !! όσο για το αίσθημα ευθύνης στον τόπο μας --> χτύπησες φλέβα χρυσού !!


για το AWMN πρέπει να υπάρχει η σωστή δόση τρέλας, όρεξης ... πράματα που έχουν εξαφανιστεί εδώ και καιρό  ::

----------


## denlinux

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με ενημερώσει υπεύθυνα για την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω. σας ευχαριστώ.




διαδικασια για τι πραγμα....?

----------


## akops76

Καλό είναι να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε.... Εκφράσεις σαν τις παρακάτω (είτε γράφονται για αστείο είτε οχι)..δεν είναι ωραίο να λέγονται..




> μη χάνεις την ζωή σου πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο --> καλύτερα σε καμιά στροφή !! όσο για το αίσθημα ευθύνης στον τόπο μας --> χτύπησες φλέβα χρυσού !!

----------


## papashark

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με ενημερώσει υπεύθυνα για την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω. σας ευχαριστώ.


Mπορώ υπεύθηνα να σε ενημερώσω ότι το awmn δεν είναι ΙSP, δεν μοιράζουμε τσάμπα ίντερνετ, και δεν είμαστε η λύση για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με το ίντερνετ.

Το awmn είναι χόμπυ για όσους ασχολούνται με τα δίκτυα και τις υπηρεσίες δικτύων. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει ως χόμπυ, θα βρεις μπόλικη βοήθεια, αν απλά σε ενδιαφέρει για το Internet και μόνο, θα σε συμβούλευα να βολευτείς με λίγο dialup μέχρι να έρθει η γραμμή σου.

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotisv
> 
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας με ενημερώσει υπεύθυνα για την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω. σας ευχαριστώ.
> 
> 
> Mπορώ υπεύθηνα να σε ενημερώσω ότι το awmn δεν είναι ΙSP, δεν μοιράζουμε τσάμπα ίντερνετ, και δεν είμαστε η λύση για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με το ίντερνετ.
> 
> Το awmn είναι χόμπυ για όσους ασχολούνται με τα δίκτυα και τις υπηρεσίες δικτύων. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει ως χόμπυ, θα βρεις μπόλικη βοήθεια, αν απλά σε ενδιαφέρει για το Internet και μόνο, θα σε συμβούλευα να βολευτείς με λίγο dialup μέχρι να έρθει η γραμμή σου.


@fotisv
Εν κατακλείδι, η απάντηση μου εμπεριέχεται στα λόγια του χρήστη papashark. Διαλεύκανε μας τις προθέσεις σου και θα λάβεις τις ανάλογες αποκρίσεις.

----------


## mikeluckyluke

Καλημέρα σας έχω το παιδί μου στο Παίδων Αγαλαϊα Κυριακού και πιάνω το ασύρματο δίκτυο awmn-2366 υπάρχει τρόπος να μπαίνω για όσο βρισκομαι στο νοσοκομείο για να σερφάρω λίγο στο internet γιατί δεν έχω κάποια άλλη ασχολεία και είμαι και από νησί.
Εκ των πρωτέρων 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## papashark

Καλησπέρα και σε σένα,

Καταρχάς εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά στο παιδί σου.

Τώρα επί του θέματος, αρχικά έχεις γράψει σε λάθος τόπικ, αλλά αυτό διορθώνεται. Πλην όμως ο κόμβος που πιάνεις είναι ενός πολύ αγαπητού φίλου που δεν είναι ποια μαζί μας...

Θα κοιτάξω να δω ποιος διαχειρίζεται πλέον τον κόμβο του για να σου δώσουμε ρυθμίσεις, που θα είναι περίπου τα παρακάτω :

IP 10.2.23.35 (κάπου από το 35 έως το 42, ή 45 έως 48, ή 50 έως 62, ανάλογα το ποιες είναι ελεύθερες).
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.224
Gateway : 10.2.23.33

DNS 10.2.23.2

----------


## acoul

όλα τα παιδιά που τρέχουν στις ταράτσες για να υπάρχει το AWMN είναι ξεχωριστά και αγαπητά και αφήνουν τεράστιο κενό όταν "φεύγουν" από κοντά μας. για τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά --> η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία !!!

----------


## mikeluckyluke

Φίλε papashark σε ευχαριστώ για την αμεσότητα της βοήθειας. Δοκίμασα με τα παραπάνω αλλά δεν με βάζει μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι; Μάλλον συνδέομαι αλλά δεν μου ανοίγει το internet μήπως θέλει κάποιο proxy ή κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση;

----------


## papashark

> Φίλε papashark σε ευχαριστώ για την αμεσότητα της βοήθειας. Δοκίμασα με τα παραπάνω αλλά δεν με βάζει μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι; Μάλλον συνδέομαι αλλά δεν μου ανοίγει το internet μήπως θέλει κάποιο proxy ή κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση;


Δοκίμασε αν Pingάρεις το gateway, δηλαδή ανοίγεις το "cmd" από το run, και γράφεις "ping 10.2.23.33"

Αν σου απαντάει θετικά (θα σου γράφει πόσα ms χρειάζετε), τότε δοκίμασε να βάλεις proxy έναν από τους παρακάτω : 
10.2.19.3 : 8080
10.2.19.1 : 8080
10.17.168.3 : 3128
10.26.137.29 : 3128
10.2.237.1 : 3128
10.14.149.4 : 3128
10.2.132.2 : 8080
10.45.165.250 : 3128
10.2.94.10 : 8080
10.20.220.2 : 3128

----------


## mikeluckyluke

Τελικά δεν μου απαντάει το ping στην ip 10.2.23.33

----------


## papashark

> Τελικά δεν μου απαντάει το ping στην ip 10.2.23.33


Τότε δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν έχεις αρκετό σήμα για να συνδεθείς κανονικά.

----------

